# Financial Outgoings



## Greece Dreams (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi everyone , can I kindly ask , what additional costs do you experience living in Greece apart from things like rent and mortgages?

I would imagine electric , gas , water , is it expensive ? Also is internet expensive? Do you pay for anything we in the UK wouldn’t know about ?

we are looking to relocate to Greece on a very low budget but with not mortgage or rent and want to understand what else we would expect to pay ?

Any help or guidance would be really appreciate , TVM !


----------



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

In general things are not expensive in Greece but of course it's all relative. I would say electric, gas, water and internet are probably comporable to other parts of Europe. Maybe a little less or more expensive but nothing that would make or break your plans.


----------

